# Poncey Hairstyles



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

..............that nancy boy David Beckham, of course. :-* :-*

Fuckin pooftah


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

what did he look like on the news earlier?  get a fuckin haircut

PS. Becks, I'll lend you my clippers, you can do yourself a number 1


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

By aunt has a lampshade that looks just like his hair and it's willing to play for England if selected.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> By aunt has a lampshade that looks just like his hair and it's willing to play for England if selected.


and a suppose all you guys have got a clipper cut all over like the gay bar clone boys ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> and a suppose all you guys have got a clipper cut all over like the gay bar clone boys ;D


....with mainstream goatee for that agreesive gay drug dealer look; or a slightly ***** and passe Hoxton Fin. Or an over the ears Liam Car Thief look- Or even worse that spiked hair in business suit look - a real hold-me-back-in-busness look :

Anyone I've missed? Aprt form obvious comb overs and mullet territory. Good, that should get 'em going.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> and a suppose all you guys have got a clipper cut all over like the gay bar clone boys ;D


Are you one of those hairdressing boys from off The Salon? ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

what makes me laugh is all the guys knockin about with the dyed blonde almost mohican look that Bekham had ages ago.... what do you look like!!!..

it's just because you all have bland hair colours!!..

Andy "Strawberry blonde" TT.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> what makes me laugh is all the guys knockin about with the dyed blonde almost mohican look that Bekham had ages ago.... what do you look like!!!..


they look like me


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> ....with mainstream goatee for that agreesive gay drug dealer look; or a slightly ***** and passe Hoxton Fin. Â Or an over the ears Liam Car Thief look- Or even worse that spiked hair in business suit look - a real hold-me-back-in-busness look :
> 
> *Anyone I've missed? *Aprt form obvious comb overs and mullet territory. Good, that should get 'em going.


Probably carefully worded to not include your own hairstyle - whatever it may be.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> they look like me


And we KNOW that you're a ponce, so QED! Â :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> And we KNOW that you're a ponce, so QED!


Yeah - but we also know that you will be looking for a run in the V6


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Superb footballer and Mrs B admires him because he can shoot accurately from a distance.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He dictates the hair fashion as so many people follow his haircut styles! 

After all...he makes lots of money no matter on what hair cut he is on! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Probably carefully worded to not include your own hairstyle - whatever it may be.


Ouch. Touched nerve?

They say never have more hair on your face than head. That may be considered by some to be compensating for something or other.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps with alopecea I am excused.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Yeah - but we also know that you will be looking for a run in the V6 Â


We all have to make sacrifices....


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

thanks to all you guys with poncey hairstyles,means i can swan around in a nice TT.
if you would like to see my poncey shop have a look at.

www.thomsonsbarbershop.com


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> thanks to all you guys with poncey hairstyles,means i can swan around in a nice TT.
> if you would like to see my poncey shop have a look at.
> 
> www.thomsonsbarbershop.com


"Something for the weekend sir?" 

A valid sales technique in your trade?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps yesterday - up early for GP; today - work


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> ps yesterday - up early for GP; today - work  Â


i had something for the weekend


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I was poping in for a quick trim but you're closed


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

swanky looking shop - cheap prices! i like it.

with a shop like that in Aberdeen you'd easily be able to charge Â£30+ and you'd be doing a raring trade!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> swanky looking shop - cheap prices! i like it.
> 
> with a shop like that in Aberdeen you'd easily be able to charge Â£30+ and you'd be doing a raring trade!


thanks andy i have been told i could charge more,but i live in a small lancashire mill town where there all skint members,thankfully i have the out of towner's and it guys that no a good deal when they see it and leave a handsome tip


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not at all Sir - you've already taken the piss out of my less than hirsute bonce and goatee beard on numerous occasions* and received nothing but love and peace from me in return.

*(For which I thank you - as I normally use shampoo.)



> Ouch. Touched nerve?
> 
> They say never have more hair on your face than head. That may be considered by some to be compensating for something or other.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Not at all Sir - you've already taken the piss out of my less than hirsute bonce and goatee beard on numerous occasions* and received nothing but love and peace from me in return.
> 
> *(For which I thank you - as I normally use shampoo.)


Sorry Kell - didn't mean to be personal - I usually try and keep things in the third person with just a little hint of self-deprecating twisted humour.

Humbled :-[


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> what makes me laugh is all the guys knockin about with the dyed blonde almost mohican look that Bekham had ages ago.... what do you look like!!!..
> 
> it's just because you all have bland hair colours!!..
> 
> Andy "Strawberry blonde" TT.


i had my hair in a mohawk before he did so i'm excused


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

i knew it.. i knew he had to have copied someone!!

i'll let you off, seeing as i'm copying Tin-Tin. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> i knew it.. i knew he had to have copied someone!!
> 
> i'll let you off, seeing as i'm copying Tin-Tin. Â ;D


or the Communards  ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

too young to remember Jimmy Somer... oops.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> too young to remember Jimmy Somer... oops.


he is the gayest!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not communards, but Andy Bell (ex Erasure) was on Never mind the Buzzcocks t'other night.

How camp is he?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

And of course Marc Almond also sported the Tin Tin look..... :


----------

